# Cbd supplements



## Utm18 (Aug 29, 2019)

Anybody use any type of CBD supplements?
(Oils, creams, gummys)
What's your thoughts on CBD?
What brand do you use?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 29, 2019)

Im sick of all this cbd shit..I dont even like the marijuana movement..Most of these new school dorks today that love weed and cbd called me a pothead 25 years ago...Now everyone is all up on it


----------



## German89 (Aug 29, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Im sick of all this cbd shit..I dont even like the marijuana movement..Most of these new school dorks today that love weed and cbd called me a pothead 25 years ago...Now everyone is all up on it


It's too, "industrialized" now.


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 29, 2019)

I tried the CBD gummies.  I was looking for something to help me sleep.  I believe it is helping, however I am with German on this.  I think its becoming too industrialized and just like most other crap it will be less helpful as it becomes more popular.  Im sure the strength of the oil will be drastically reduced so more money can be made.  May have to stick with the plant.  lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 29, 2019)

hemp based cbd is an over saturated market that is believed to aid, help, ale too many issues.  

Everyone thinks it will help everything.  

If you are buying something online you are getting something hemp based, if you are going to a dispensary you are getting something mmj based


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 29, 2019)

cocks. before. dicks


----------



## TODAY (Aug 29, 2019)

CBD flower is legit if you can stomach smoking something. I never got much from tinctures, oils or CBD edibles, but the flower works wonders at bedtime.


----------



## Beserker (Aug 29, 2019)

I’m experimenting with the flower now, have 2 different types. I hate smoking, I need a vaporizer.. but it does help me relax after a workout and sleep deeply. Not a miracle cure, but better than NSAIDs for joint/arthritis pain in my experience so far.  I’m thinking of just getting some whey CBD protein powder... anyone tried any?


----------



## Utm18 (Aug 30, 2019)

Beserker said:


> I’m experimenting with the flower now, have 2 different types. I hate smoking, I need a vaporizer.. but it does help me relax after a workout and sleep deeply. Not a miracle cure, but better than NSAIDs for joint/arthritis pain in my experience so far.  I’m thinking of just getting some whey CBD protein powder... anyone tried any?



Never heard of CBD protein powder. Who makes it?


----------



## Beserker (Aug 30, 2019)

CBD-fit.com

Brian Shaw and an Navy Seal teamed up to start this... there’s probably others, but a 4x WSM and a Navy Seal are gonna get my $


----------



## tinymk (Aug 30, 2019)

Will never use that crap.  I think it is way overrated and I haven’t talked to anyone who can say it helped them. 
Just move to Colorado and smoke all the dope you feel is necessary.


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 30, 2019)

I used some oil for a week. Thought it was a waste of time and got some weed, much much better.


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 30, 2019)

Used some CBD oil on a shoulder injury. Seemed to help but was also expensive for the legit stuff. Just buy and smoke normal weed, imo


----------

